# Help cutting a channel



## 1SGT Bob (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi All
Here is my question:How can I cut a channel too the same depth in the center of a convex peace of wood. I can build a mortising jig but it won’t follow the curve to the same depth.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would think that you are having the router opening of a larger size allow the wood drop down into the router, ad if the ares is concave, the depth is shallow. Can you use a collet, and guide the work so it has a support the allow the bit to hold the same height? That is a quick thought, so check the safety aspect of doing that before you take my advise. After all, I am only one old Dutchman


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob,

What you need is a "bendable straightedge" that will follow the curvature of the convex surface, to guide your router. Perhaps a thin strip of bending plywood. If this is too thin you could cut several strips and glue them together while they are bent to shape.

Just one idea.


----------



## 1SGT Bob (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks
Talked to a frend who runs the craft shop on post he said cut it with a slot cutter from the side. Of course as soon as he said it I thaught "Da" Brain dead on my part.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

With the flex curve and a bit with a bearing on it the bit it will follow the bearing guide and say at the same depth  you can screw them down in place or use some double sided carpet tape 

G2537 Flexible Curve - 18" 

G2537 Flexible Curve - 18"

G1305 Flexible Curve - 12"

I have a pair of the 24" ones and they work great,match them out , then put the guide/bearing in flex guide in and they come out just right 

===========


1SGT Bob said:


> Hi All
> Here is my question:How can I cut a channel too the same depth in the center of a convex peace of wood. I can build a mortising jig but it won’t follow the curve to the same depth.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, you got the same responses here as where you first asked the question.


----------

